# NIRL report



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice report that's badass getting on them solo, went last Sunday and only could get 2 trout and a pompano to eat over there reds were beyond spooky


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Sick Video!!!

I have forgot to charge mine more than once. So I bought the battery backpack and two extra batteries....

I forget the camera then


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Good video, nice fish, love the blue tail shot.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome video! Keep em coming!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Now that's a cool video. No riding and riding to music I don't like with no purpose. Flats trout, reds and fly rod. Action 
Thanks


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Now that's a cool video. No riding and riding to music I don't like with no purpose. Flats trout, reds and fly rod. Action
> Thanks


Thanks man yeah just wanted to do something simple and short without any music for a change like the last few vids I made. 

SC777 yeah getting them solo can be a challenge but very rewarding. I was poling until I found the the fish then climbing down and up front to fish without spooking them is difficult. I was watching the footage I had which didn't make the video and I have some pretty decent ninja tip toeing skills as I was through the boat.... That's the walk I must have learned from sneaking out off the house as a teenager! ;D

Redfish yeah I'm going to get an extra battery soon! Then I'll probably forget the camera as well it gets to be a lot sometimes...

Thanks everyone else some more vids in the works!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve, more nice footage.


----------

